# Paph. side of my greenhouse



## iwillard (May 19, 2014)

My tiny paph.collection.





Lower shelf got cut off,they are few more in there.


----------



## Migrant13 (May 19, 2014)

"Tiny" paph collection guarded by a monster Roth or Roth hybrid!


----------



## iwillard (May 20, 2014)

Young roth! only 4 blooms and putting out a new growth.

After drooling over roths at shows,I have to pinch myself to make sure it is not all dream or a figment of my imagination that I can bring one to blooming size.


----------



## Justin (May 20, 2014)

Good growing! congrats on the roth


----------



## SlipperKing (May 20, 2014)

Super nice Paph and I mean no harm but it looks more like a William Ambler then a straight roth. Is that possible?


----------



## iwillard (May 21, 2014)

I got it from Matt Chen (TenShinOrchids) and label reads as Paph. roth. 

I bought all my Paph. species from him with only one mistake which he caught after shipping and send a replacement for the original order free of charge and will not take a payment for it. He is very honest,just overworked.


----------



## ehanes7612 (May 21, 2014)

that doesnt look like william ambler..there is a picture of 'borneo' with petals like that


----------



## SlipperKing (May 21, 2014)

Iwillard,
Did you post your roth in paph section here? If not, would love to see the flowers close up.


----------



## iwillard (May 21, 2014)

I will take a close up picture this morning and post it at Paph.section. 

Mind you,I'm not a good photographer and my cameras are far ahead of me but I will try my best to get a clear one.


----------



## Justin (May 21, 2014)

from the pic it looks like roth to me. eager to see a close up


----------



## iwillard (May 21, 2014)

Just posted couple of pictures at Paph.section.

This was my 4th try to post,DSL line kept getting thunder struck and kept quitting on me half way.


----------



## SlipperFan (May 22, 2014)

Tiny -- but mighty!


----------



## Alex (May 28, 2014)

Nice little growing area, and I love the roth. It looks quite bright in there, is this normal or do you usually have more shading in place? I ask because I am worrying about light levels in my own greenhouse at the moment, and especially with regard to successful cultivation of Coryopedilum species.

Alex

Oxford, UK


----------



## iwillard (May 29, 2014)

Alex,

It is quite bright in the greenhouse,it faces south.

Roof has this glass installed,
http://www.floriangreenhouse.com/sb80 Florian high res.pdf, there is also inside 80% roof shades attached. Walls have Solarban 60 series. I don't really understand that letting the good UV's and cutting the harmful rays thing yet it seems to work fine especially when I kick out the cymbidiums. The leaves used to get sunburned,now I keep them where they get full sun exposure all during winter,when I put them out in early spring in an area where they get full sun,leaves doesn't get sunburned.

Hope this will answer some of your questions about shading and I don't have Coryopedilum species to make any assessement. ( at least not yet)


----------



## Alex (May 30, 2014)

Thanks for that.

You do have at least one Coryopedilum - the roth! Thanks for the details about your setup. It seems fairly light notwithstanding the 80% shading, and your plants all look good. Roths (of which i have a few) are often said to like high light levels, but Xavier de G-L says in his Paph cultivation guidelines that he has seen them in the wild in conditions so dim you can't read a newspaper....so always keen to see what people are doing with successful results...


----------



## iwillard (May 30, 2014)

> You do have at least one Coryopedilum - the roth!



Now Alex! It took me a long,long time to learn how to pronounce paph and roth and you just threw me a curveball.. I have to remember Coryopedilum.


----------



## Justin (May 30, 2014)

Alex said:


> Thanks for that.
> 
> You do have at least one Coryopedilum - the roth! Thanks for the details about your setup. It seems fairly light notwithstanding the 80% shading, and your plants all look good. Roths (of which i have a few) are often said to like high light levels, but Xavier de G-L says in his Paph cultivation guidelines that he has seen them in the wild in conditions so dim you can't read a newspaper....so always keen to see what people are doing with successful results...



There are many interdependent factors such as water, air, and nutrients, but for me mature roths grow best right next to Cattleyas, in very high light conditions. I grow seedlings in much lower light, as for Phals.


----------

